# Cocobolo dust



## EBorraga (Jul 24, 2010)

This may sound weird, but was wondering if anyone else had this happen. I know a lot of people are allergic to cocobolo. I have no problem turning cocobolo. My problem is when I start to sand. I wear a paint respirator while sanding and have plenty of ventilation in the shop. But for some reason I still start sneazing like crazy from the fine dust. It gets so bad I gotta walk out of the shop for a little bit. Any thoughts on this???


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

just two words  WATCH OUT. I turned some Coco and thought every thing was hunky dory next morning I thought my wife had put Tabasco up my nose, but that afternoon I was quite ill, but I wasn't wearing a respirator, and I hadn't had a kidney transplant either. 2 or 3 days later I was OK. BE CAREFUL Ernie. it didn't bother me with any kind of rash and I was in short sleeve, but the stuff can do some strange things, and it is a sensitizer, so the more you turn, the worse it can affect you!!!


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been to the emergency room twice to get cortisone shots because of the rash I developed after turning cocobola and tulipwood.  I was wearing a dust mask but the dust settled on my arms and neck.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 25, 2010)

That stuff is tough to handle at best, try sanding wet to reduce the fine dust.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 25, 2010)

It sounds like your mask isn't working properly.  Because you are a transplant patient you need to be very careful because your immune response is extremely responsive. Lungs are much more receptive to allergens and if they swell it can be quite dangerous.  You should probably be wearing a respiratory with canisters  or with it's own filtered air to protect you.


----------



## MDEdwards (Jul 25, 2010)

*Step away from the cocobolo sir*


----------



## phillywood (Jul 25, 2010)

Ernie, I am glad that you are Ok, but please read this and help me out to help you and the others.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65127
I have received few Cocobolo blanks and right now I am talking to you I have some rash that I am not sure what it is, but I know when I am around certain plants like palm and even in the yard when I am cleaning out I break out in hives. So,I am personally thankful you put this thread here< now I have to figure out how to handle my coco blanks.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 25, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> It sounds like your mask isn't working properly. Because you are a transplant patient you need to be very careful because your immune response is extremely responsive. Lungs are much more receptive to allergens and if they swell it can be quite dangerous. You should probably be wearing a respiratory with canisters or with it's own filtered air to protect you.


 
Cindy, what about the dust on the skin. Because now I think I am showing reaction to the Anesthetic they gave me because I am constanly iching and then if I go into the shop with some of these woods and then we can not have any long sleeves on,then what? what do you do with the skin?


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys! Cocobolo is a toxic wood! If you're turning it you have to make sure to properly mask up. Fortunately it's not known to be carcinogenic, but it's still classified as an irritant for respiratory, eye & skin. Please, just be careful next time.

http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 25, 2010)

Ernie, there are only 2 kinds of people - those who are allergic to Cocobolo, and those who will be. 

Your allergy to the wood is just starting. It will get worse unless you do something to protect yourself from breathing and skin contact with the dust. The only other choice will be avoiding the wood.


----------



## juteck (Jul 25, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> You should probably be wearing a respiratory with canisters  or with it's own filtered air to protect you.


A dust extractor and an  overhead air filter will help keep the dust out of the air, and an air-purifying respirator (cartridge/canister type) will help keep the dust out of you. A dust mask will not keep all the dust out -- it simply doesn't seal against your face. A properly sealed full or half face respirator will keep it out, but be sure you're medically able to wear one. I am tested every year for mine, based on health and fit. Remember also, that the dust is still in the air when you finish turning, so just because you turn the lathe off, doesn't mean it's OK to remove your respirator. Wait until you leave the room and let the dust settle - leave your dust collector and air filter run for a while after you leave.

It might also be one of those woods you admire when someone else turns it.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 3M canister respirator with new cartridges. I have no problems with PR fumes when wearing it, so it's probably working. When turning I also have my dust collector running. I tend to agree with a few, that cocobolo will now be something that I admire on the forum. I've turned a ton of it, never with the problems I've had with the last three I turned. So I'll be sending my cocobolo to someone who can turn it.


----------



## wizard (Jul 25, 2010)

Ernie,
I am a physician who was also trained in toxicology. As I recollect you have had a transplant. Please be very careful  with turning woods which can cause respiratory and dermal reactions.  There are two different reactions to wood dust and oils. Allergic  reactions and direct toxicity. Allergies to woods are different from  toxicity from woods. Cocobolo is just one one wood known to cause both. Either reaction  can trigger an powerful immune response that could possibly trigger a  rejection process. Be really careful. When I turn certain woods, I use a  Triton respirator and coveralls which protect all exposed areas such as  arms, neck etc.  
Doc


----------



## wizard (Jul 25, 2010)

I forgot to include this part.. Cocobolo also gives off volatile compounds from oils in the wood when turning due to heat. Make sure you have new activated carbon filters in your respirator to get the volatiles.


----------



## KenV (Jul 25, 2010)

Ernie -- you need different cannisters on your respirator for different things.  The canisters for PR does not have the filtration for fine particles, and fine particles are not adsorbed onto activated carbon or smillar.  Many of those are designed to gang mount (thread onto each other}.   They get heavier and require more effort as put more barriers to the flow of air - but you want to either get more protection or get away from the rosewood family of woods.  

Wet sanding (mineral spirits or DNA work) or sanding with wax to reduce dust are also options to look at.  The sanding with wax may require a mineral spirits cleanup to remove any residual wax, depending on the finish you use.

Take a look at positive pressure NIOSH gear that provides high levels of filtration for turning and sanding -- 3M sells one of the better (and most expensive) models.


http://www.airwareamerica.com/3mhepaairstream.aspx

These folks sell other brands also -- but this is the top of the line, and with your history you need to minimize risks.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 25, 2010)

Ken, that was my next option. I have an inside track to all 3M products. So cost is decreased quite a bit. I've been kicking around the idea, and now it looks like that is what I'll have to do.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jul 25, 2010)

Cocobolo & Mahogany are respiratory nightmares.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 25, 2010)

Dudley, I turn handles for my Woodchuck tool from Sapele which is a Mahogany genus :Meliaceae I turn a bunch of it and for some reason, it doesn't bother me in the slightest, I do have a very undersized dust collection setup, just a small Cyclone Dust Deputy hooked to a 6 hp shop vac, and a fan blowing the dust away from me, the shop vac does have a HEPA filter, but wood allergies are a strange thing, same for the toxins. I can pull up poision Oak and Ivy and it doesn't bother me, My son In Law can walk within 6 feet of it and break out. I just hope Ernie takes it easy, with his abnormally low immune system. Some times I think he may possibly be as Dumb as me, and that's a scary thing.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 25, 2010)

Well Ken, I didn't pull a Nascar u-turn when I was at Gary's last week. So it looks like I'm 1 up on you. As for the turning aspect, I haven't got a lot of free time for turning right now. Work is trying to get the best of me right now, and all this body work at night has me burning the candle at both ends. So there's a good chance that I'll have a closed air system when I get back to doing serious turning. 

I was thinking I'd write Tiger Wood's ex-wife a letter telling her I was now available. I only need like a hundred thousand to have the ultimate workshop. She'd have no worry's about me cheating on her either.:biggrin:


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 26, 2010)

As a Respiratory Therapist in real life, a paint mask won't cut it. Cocobolo is one of the worst woods for toxicity and reaction. The long term damage to the lungs is cumulative, permanent and can not be reversed. The ability for the mask or filtration device to function properly is determined by numerous factors, facial hair being the biggest. Minimum protection in my shop is a Trend, the cost is easily absorbed by 2-3 ER visits.


----------

